# How do i introduce my new 8 week old puppy to my other 2 dogs???



## ahaddon1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi All,
I currently have 2 female jack russells who are the love of mine and my partners lives!!They are mother and daughter,Daisy the mum is 2 and a half years old and Millie the daughter is 15 months old.We originally only brought Millie as a puppy at 8 weeks old but kept in close contact with the lovely people we got her from and ended up taking Daisy on around 5 months later as the lady become poorly and wanted her to go to a good home.We are now getting another jack russell puppy as we love them so much and we bring eack other so much joy and this time we are getting a little boy,he will be 8 weeks old when we bring him home and he has the same dad as Millie so we know that they are lovely well mannered puppies.I really really really need some advice on how to introduce the new puppy to my other two girls?Millie and Daisy are both very mild mannered and loving however Daisy is not great with other dogs when we are out walking,she does bark and growl.Millie does not as we hae trained her right from the word go but we obviously didnt have Daisy from a baby and are still trying to get her to socialise better so i am slightly worried about how she will react to a new dog in the home.Will it be to my advantage as she has had one litter of puppies herself?I have no worried with Millie i know she will be fine but just unsure on how to introuce the new little guy to our lovely doggy family!Please all advice is greatly welcomed!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the most important thing is that you do not make too much of the puppy where the other dogs can see. Make sure you fuss them first, put their food down first, and be sure that all visitors greet the older dogs first. You may have to put the puppy somewhere else just for when people arrive, because it is natural that they will go straight for the puppy and this will cause conflict.

Apart from that, it is a question of seeing how it goes. I would be worried that one of them does not like other dogs, though. I have introduced a young puppy to one older dog who I knew loved other dogs, but two older dogs could be a different story.

I would introduce the calmer one first if possible and do so outside the house, even if it is only on the pavement in front. They might not appreciate another dog just entering their territory. And make sure the puppy has somewhere safe to go when he wants to. Obviously, never leave them alone together.

Puppies can be easily damaged, so it is vital that you watch them during the growing period.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

We were worried when we had Clover how Duke would react so we asked the breeder if we could take Duke to see her and they brought the pup out to us away from the others in her garden so that they could get used to one another on neutral territory and neither of them bothered with one another.
When we got home she made herself at home straight away but as much as I'm not a big fan we borrowed a crate so that she had her time and Duke had his.
We used to leave Clover in the house when we used to take Duke flyball so that he still felt loved and not neglected and gave him time with us.
Good luck adding to your family brings so much joy


----------



## ahaddon1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!We brought Mylo home last night and i let the girls sniff him while i was holding him for a while and then slowly put him on the floor after about ten minutes.As i expected Millie wasnt fussed at all,Daisy had a couple of short meaningless growls but apart from that all is going smoothly so far!Right now they are all asleep on the sofa with me lol!So taking each day as it comes and hoping that soon they will love each other loads!


----------

